# possible to add remote start to oem key fob?



## 1.8TBEOUT (Jun 13, 2002)

anyone try or have done this? asking for a friend who doesnt like to many remotes


----------



## ialonso (Aug 26, 2006)

I'm a software developer, people come to me with a loaded question like that all the time...(Except they are related to my work field, something like..Can you rewrite excel to behave in such way ?)

Can xxx be done ?

After many burns... my always correct answer is:

With Enough Time and Money, We can put a man on the moon !!!


Starting the car without the key near the cylinder would mean defeating the key security on the car.

If you don't mind taping a working key to the column, or asking the installers to bypass the car's built in key security, I'm sure it can be done for the right amount of money.


----------



## solarflare (Mar 28, 2007)

ialonso said:


> If you don't mind taping a working key to the column, or asking the installers to bypass the car's built in key security, I'm sure it can be done for the right amount of money.


 Remote start kits are available that do just that, bypass the key security. I installed a remote start system on a my 97 Pontiac years ago and was relatively strait forward. It helps to have the wiring diagram. Additional accessory's to the kit were available to defeat the key security depending on your security type. That Pontiac had no security key and since the OEM remote entry fob was a piece of garbage the new remote starter fob was an excellent replacement. 

The OP is asking if it's possible to use the OEM fob for remote start. I don't think VW has built that function into their cars so there's probably no coding with a VAGCOM that will do it I don't think VW likes an idling vehicle. I remember reading in the owners manual a recommendation to simply drive off as the best way to warm up the engine. However, a remote start would be nice in the dead of winter because the Eos takes an unusually long time to start producing heat from the vents.


----------



## ialonso (Aug 26, 2006)

http://www.autotoys.com/x/product.php?productid=11376 

Like I said, I still think bypassing the built-in security is not a super idea, but I also don't leave in sub zero weather, so who am I to judge !? 

My recommendation would be to pay up the big bucks and have a competent dealer install such a system. Visit a few shops and tell them exactly what you want. 

Good Luck !


----------



## soundsfast (Apr 17, 2008)

I own a car audio shop and there currently is not a system that will work from the factory remote. Compustar does have a system with a very small remote so you aren't carrying around a big remote along with your key. Plus it will give you way more range than a factory remote will. The bypass modules needed will activate the factory security system if installed properly. You won't be bypassing the chipped keys if the shop you choose installs it properly. If you have questions feel free to contact us at [email protected] or through our web site at www.soundsfast.net. My wife's EOS is on here under under build out of wife's car


----------

